# Cruppers



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 28, 2010)

I have just been talking to my BIL who drives his minis as a pair. He has decided to switch out from the working harness he's been using to one with a bit more flash for when he shows. In the process of doing so he has discovered the new harness (new to him) has no crupper. His question to me was " whats the crupper for and can I drive with out it?" I explained to him that the crupper helps to maintain the back pad/saddle in the correct position but didn't really know if he could drive with out. Problem is I have never seen a harness without a crupper that I can recall. Even the harness I've seen in use on drafts had a crupper I think. So my question is - Do they make harnesses without a crupper and is it safe etc. I plead total ignorance (




BIL thinks I'll always just KNOW LOL) on this subject and hope some far better educated drivers can fill me in. Thanks all.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 28, 2010)

The crupper holds everything in place on their back. The backstrap has the breeching hanging from it and without a crupper keeping it centered it would pull the harness from side to side. The crupper also holds the saddle back and prevents it from pinching behind the elbows. This isn't as important with a 4 wheel vehicle with brakes and neck collars but you sure wouldn't want to use a 2 wheel vehicle and breast collar harness without one. Parade harness does come without a crupper but it usually has a wider piece over the back to keep it centered and a hangar strap with 3 pieces to hang the breeching. Perhaps he has a parade harness?


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you. I printed your response and will give it to him to read. Perhaps he does have a parade harness (he says its fancy) but since he is beginning to try CDE type competitions with his pair I do wonder if he is making a poor choice, looks instead of safety kind of thing.


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 29, 2010)

I do know that there are some draft harnesses that don't have a crupper. I haven't seen one in mini size, but there are a lot of backyard harness makers out there that could be patterning off of big ones.

I would not use that harness for CDEs.

Myrna


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Myrna. I'll pass it along. I think speed events would not be recommended with out "full gear" but again, I have only limited driving/harness experience and have never seen a harness big or small that has no crupper that I can recall. I've seen plenty with out the breeching but its easy for me to explain why he MUST have that to do anything more than a sedate walk but the lack of a the crupper is a new one on me.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 29, 2010)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> Thank you. I printed your response and will give it to him to read. Perhaps he does have a parade harness (he says its fancy) but since he is beginning to try CDE type competitions with his pair I do wonder if he is making a poor choice, looks instead of safety kind of thing.


Parade harness is only really suitable for doing just that - parades! Or perhaps draft classes at a breed show. If he is considering CDE's it will NOT be suitable at all.

Actually Myrna, there are a couple very reputable harness makers that produce a parade harness in Miniature.


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 29, 2010)

MiLo Minis said:


> Actually Myrna, there are a couple very reputable harness makers that produce a parade harness in Miniature.


What exactly is a "parade" harness?



I haven't heard of the term. Does that mean it has spots?

I have heard of Draft Show harness vs. work harness, but not the term "parade".

Myrna


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 29, 2010)

It does seem to me that when driving in any CDE type event leaving off even what may seem to be a _small_ part could bring disaster. I have always felt that, other than the fancy scotch collars and that type of thing, harness parts were developed for very good reason. That said I will have much better success in convincing him of the importance of an individual part if 'I' know something more than..."I've never seen one with out it" lol Thanks ladies, its good to have some place to go to ask these questions.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 29, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> What exactly is a "parade" harness?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are typically draft style harnesses but fancier and can be used for show or parade. This one comes with a crupper but not all of them do. They also make this one in Miniature size. http://www.mydrafthorse.com/cfwebstore/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=31

This is Aaron Martin's parade harness for Minis, it is an exact replica of their full size/draft parade harness and doesn't have a crupper.


----------

